

Twitter to acquire Nano Media - disgruntledphd2
http://blog.namomedia.com/post/87806257997/twitter-to-acquire-namo-media

======
bullseye
Namo Media. Nothing to do with little machines.

Why deliberately change the title to "Nano"?

~~~
nbody
Looks like a common typo to me.

------
dumbfounder
And when you go to their website:

Error

Over Quota

This application is temporarily over its serving quota. Please try again
later.

~~~
bbayer
It looks like they didn't enable auto billing for their GAE application.

